# Male animal



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

How long does it normally take to be accepted into the male animal forum, applied last week and got nothing back.

Is that a normal waiting time or is my peasant self not deemed worthy of the filth 

@Lorian


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

i waited about a day and was in, pretty disappointing unless you go through the old stuff haha


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Its pretty dead these days anyway mate.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

You're not missing much...


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

whats the male animal ?


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol that's abit of a downer, but now I want in just because I've been made to wait for some unknown reason


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

we dont let any old riff raff in mate


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Think they do them in batches.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

I solemnly swear to bring an abundance of filth to the section, someone must deem me worthy


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

How do you apply?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

It's pretty disturbing tbf


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sams said:


> How do you apply?


Go to settings, then Permision groups the rest is self explanatory


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

gymspaz said:


> whats the male animal ?


a male lion.

It's a permisson group, mate.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Sams said:


> How do you apply?


PayPal me £5 and I'll sort it for you


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

yeah im still waiting for mine to be accepted lol


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> PayPal me £5 and I'll sort it for you


Do you accept bank transfer mate ?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

It was busier before the cull imo


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> PayPal me £5 and I'll sort it for you


this wouldn't happen to be a "nigerian style" scam would it?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> PayPal me £5 and I'll sort it for you


Whilst I'm sure this post is a joke and I really don't want to be a killjoy... But I wouldn't want to risk newbies being scammed and ripped off on here. So to clarify, you only have to send me £4 for access, anybody else is a scam artist. You can trust me. I accept most payment methods.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

ellingham said:


> I solemnly swear to bring an abundance of filth to the section, someone must deem me worthy


Picture of naked girlfriend required


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Shady45 said:


> Whilst I'm sure this post is a joke and I really don't want to be a killjoy... But I wouldn't want to risk newbies being scammed and ripped off on here. So to clarify, you only have to send me £4 for access, anybody else is a scam artist. You can trust me. I accept most payment methods.


what time is it over in nigeria, mate?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Shady45 said:


> Whilst I'm sure this post is a joke and I really don't want to be a killjoy... But I wouldn't want to risk newbies being scammed and ripped off on here. So to clarify, you only have to send me £4 for access, anybody else is a scam artist. You can trust me. I accept most payment methods.


I'm not sure if either of you are winding me up so iv pm'd a mod.

Do you accept bank transfer as I haven't got paypal set up?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> what time is it over in nigeria, mate?


Time you bought a legit Cazio G Shokk watch that is not only indestructible, but can tell you the current time in many countries around the world. Just £40 for you friend. RRP £350.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sams said:


> I'm not sure if either of you are winding me up so iv pm'd a mod.
> 
> Do you accept bank transfer as I haven't got paypal set up?


Not sure if srs lol



SwAn1 said:


> Go to settings, then Permision groups the rest is self explanatory


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> Not sure if srs lol


FLOL


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

ellingham said:


> How long does it normally take to be accepted into the male animal forum, applied last week and got nothing back.
> 
> Is that a normal waiting time or is my peasant self not deemed worthy of the filth
> 
> @Lorian





NFS said:


> yeah im still waiting for mine to be accepted lol


I've just processed the requests this morning - you guys are both in


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Lorian said:


> I've just processed the requests this morning - you guys are both in


What about me ?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sams said:


> What about me ?


You need to apply for access before I can approve it:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-private-forums.html


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Lorian said:


> You need to apply for access before I can approve it:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-private-forums.html


I applied too. Have i done it right?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

ableton said:


> I applied too. Have i done it right?


Yes, all sorted this morning.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Yes, all sorted this morning.


Thank you


----------

